# mountain biking anyone?



## baruchi (Nov 11, 2008)

it's not the season... I know right? But night ride along Jumeirah beach road is a way to keep those legs pounding


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

I guess it depends on the time of night. Have you seen the crazy driving along that bit of road? I would recommend sticking to the beach side; you can get quite a good run out of it, from DOSC to the Burj, almost.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

I love "biking"; used to do that a lot back in Ottawa (full of bike paths). As Reggie said, I think here is a bit dangerous and the cornich area in Abu dhabi has a bike path used to go there when I was living there). I am not sure of any here in Dubai. 

I keep pouding my legs in the Gym, but I miss the outdoors.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

There is a whole group of riders, who ride every week. I have given up riding for the summer months as my schedule cannot accommodate the times they ride. A lot of night rides and recently very early Friday morning rides. Sometimes at discovery gardens, sometimes Nad Al Sheeba and lately, more frequently, along Beach road. Remember, beach road has pavement and it is possible to ride safely along there.

I always thought there was no way to do mountain biking over here, but have been pleasantly surprised a few months back. The drive out to some spectacular single track is about 100km towards Fujeirah, but so worth it. Can't wait for summer to pass. 

Here is a link to the group on Facebook. 

https://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_226445157371069&ap=1


----------

